# Nuvolari 5th Annual Enduro Slot Car Race Pics



## PaulMarotta (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi all, pics from the weekend's enduro race are here:

http://www.perfectbokehphotography.com/HullSlotCarRace.html


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the pics and welcome Paul!

How about some race info, who won?


----------



## PaulMarotta (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks...race results should be coming soon from someone else in the club...race was a gas tho...pardon the pun!


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very impressive


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Great pics, track is awesome! :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------

